# Need custom transfers - fluorescent puff or suede



## shirleyg (May 3, 2008)

I am apparently looking for the impossible: a company who prints *plastisol heat transfers* using

fluoresent or neon PUFF
fluorescent or neon SUEDE

I've already checked with VersaTrans, F&M and left a message for 1st Street Graphics.

Thanks!
Shirley


----------

